# Can anyone recommend cutter software.



## chipperg (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi.
I've got my hands on the seemingly unknown Cutok cutter with it's cutok master software. I can't seem to import designs over, only open files and therefore, it doesn't read the outline.
Could somebody recommend other software that I can download a trial of to see if it works with my cutter please.


----------



## Anotyad (Jul 16, 2008)

If you go to the manufacturers website, you will see a list of supported software. Click this link:
CUTOK Cutting Plotter, Mini Cutting Plotter, Vinyl Cutter, Sticker Cutter,Electric Stencil Cutting Machine

I personally use SigncutX2 although my cutter is a different brand to yours. It works well with Illustrator or CorelDraw.

Hope this helps you.


----------



## chipperg (Mar 10, 2008)

Brilliant. I'll give that a try. 
Thanks Kevin.


----------



## NoSoupFoYou (Apr 7, 2008)

I use SigncutX2 as well works well with the Adobe Illustrator plug-in


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

NoSoupFoYou said:


> I use SigncutX2 as well works well with the Adobe Illustrator plug-in


Hi,
I second the above, I am midway into the 1 week free trial Signcut x2 offer and I am using it with Coreldraw. Like all software, tough to start with but it is getting easier
After your trial period they offer different subscription periods at reasonable cost, or you can buy the dongle option outright.
Hope this helps.

Phil


----------



## chipperg (Mar 10, 2008)

Cool.
I've got the 1 week trial going, just need the time to get to grips with it.
Thanks for the recommendations


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

chipperg said:


> Cool.
> I've got the 1 week trial going, just need the time to get to grips with it.
> Thanks for the recommendations


 
1 week is a short period to give it a good testing, so I would suggest checking out the videos on SignCut's web site to learn about the software a bit quicker than trial and error.

Welcome to SignCut-X2 (sc-x2)


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I will say, I have talked to several sign shops and they all swear by Flexi. This is a costly program,but it works great. ... JB


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

COEDS said:


> I will say, I have talked to several sign shops and they all swear by Flexi. This is a costly program,but it works great. ... JB


But this business does not 'need' to be costly! All depends on the budget you are working too. I would have loved to be running a Roland cutter on Flexisign but sadly my budget wouldn't allow
I have now subscribed to 1 year of Signcut x2 for a very reasonable cost and i'm running a chinese import Foison C24 cutter and getting great results!
Now to keep the bug*er running non-stop for a year and I might be able to get my Roland at the end!!

Regards
Phil


----------



## Anotyad (Jul 16, 2008)

I have exactly the same setup Funky. As you say, a setup needn't cost the earth. A Nissan Micra will still get you from A to B as well as a Bentley will. Sometimes, though not always - appreciated, it does pay to spend a little more if you can afford to. 

But then, sometimes you could end up paying for a 'Name' as many of the components in the better known brands are made in the far east anyway.


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

Anotyad said:


> I have exactly the same setup Funky. As you say, a setup needn't cost the earth. A Nissan Micra will still get you from A to B as well as a Bentley will. Sometimes, though not always - appreciated, it does pay to spend a little more if you can afford to.
> 
> But then, sometimes you could end up paying for a 'Name' as many of the components in the better known brands are made in the far east anyway.


Kevin,
I looked at many options when I 'out-grew' my little Craft-Robo machine but sadly in the end it came down to budget.
Little is known about these chinese imported machines as they have not been around as long as some of the more established brands. So we are the 'guinea pigs' it seems!
Here in the U.K Roland cutters cost 'arms & legs' I think they are a little cheaper in the States. Now my Foison is a very capable machine was reasonably priced and came with a 1 year dealers warrenty for less than £200.00 ($400.00) delivered.
If it lasts one year........whooopeee!
If it lasts two years......double whooopeee!
And if it lasts three years I might be able to afford a Roland cutter
And one big cheer for all the 'Boys on a budget'!

Regards
Phil


----------



## Kisskrazed (Jan 12, 2007)

We cut directly from Corel & also haved used SigncutX2.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

funkymunky said:


> But this business does not 'need' to be costly! All depends on the budget you are working too. I would have loved to be running a Roland cutter on Flexisign but sadly my budget wouldn't allow
> I have now subscribed to 1 year of Signcut x2 for a very reasonable cost and i'm running a chinese import Foison C24 cutter and getting great results!
> Now to keep the bug*er running non-stop for a year and I might be able to get my Roland at the end!!
> 
> ...


Phil, I was stating what I have been told and seen. I will say cutter software is like many other things in life. You can do the same things with less, but not as easy. I think the comfort level and ease is worth a higher price. I think you can get a car to drive from point A to point B that will get you there, but you can also buy a nicer car with more options that will get you there more comfortably. I don't use Flexi myself, but if I had to buy a software I would want to buy a product that would allow me to do things as easy as possible. The ease of the software would translate into higher production and more profit over time. I think comparing a entry level product of any kind to a professional product is like comparing a 1983 Chevette to a 2008 Prius. They both will do the job,but one is definitely better than the other. I think informing someone of the better program and allowing them to decide is better than letting them find out later and being sorry they didn't do more research. I would never advocate anyone to buy from my recommendation I merely want them to know the options. .... JB


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

COEDS said:


> Phil, I was stating what I have been told and seen. I will say cutter software is like many other things in life. You can do the same things with less, but not as easy. I think the comfort level and ease is worth a higher price. I think you can get a car to drive from point A to point B that will get you there, but you can also buy a nicer car with more options that will get you there more comfortably. I don't use Flexi myself, but if I had to buy a software I would want to buy a product that would allow me to do things as easy as possible. The ease of the software would translate into higher production and more profit over time. I think comparing a entry level product of any kind to a professional product is like comparing a 1983 Chevette to a 2008 Prius. They both will do the job,but one is definitely better than the other. I think informing someone of the better program and allowing them to decide is better than letting them find out later and being sorry they didn't do more research. I would never advocate anyone to buy from my recommendation I merely want them to know the options. .... JB


Hi JB,
I assume from what you say that you have used Signcut x2 software to be able to call it 'entry level' And you admit to not using Flexi yourself How can you possibly compare one against the other?
I have never used Flexi myself but then I was not comparing the two.
Now from experience, I consider Signcut x2 to be a very capable piece of CUTTING software, it's DESIGN capabilites are limited to that of Coreldraw, Adobe Illustrater or Inkscape all of which are more than able to produce a design for a t-shirt
I was also not advocating the OP BUY the software on my reccomendation, I simply reccomended they downloaded the Free trial!
Now I think thats cleared that up!

Phil


----------



## 10001110101 (Feb 20, 2008)

I've been using Signlab/Cadlink for almost twenty years now and it served me well for cut only business, but since I've gotten into the digital printing with the SP540 it an uphill struggle.
I think Flexi is the only logical choice right now, especially if you have a Roland lg. format printer.
Someone mentioned "ease of use" and some else mentioned, "like all programs it take awhile to learn". 
The big advantage of the really pricey programs like Flexi & Signlab is they are so easy to use you are up and running in one day.
My 11 year old daughter snuke into my office once and with zero training, designed a beautiful layout on Signlab.


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

10001110101 said:


> I've been using Signlab/Cadlink for almost twenty years now and it served me well for cut only business, but since I've gotten into the digital printing with the SP540 it an uphill struggle.
> I think Flexi is the only logical choice right now, especially if you have a Roland lg. format printer.
> Someone mentioned "ease of use" and some else mentioned, "like all programs it take awhile to learn".
> The big advantage of the really pricey programs like Flexi & Signlab is they are so easy to use you are up and running in one day.
> My 11 year old daughter snuke into my office once and with zero training, designed a beautiful layout on Signlab.


Dave,
This is the beauty of Signcut x2, if you are already using Coreldraw, Illy or Inkscape to design in there is nothing to learn at all!
Signcut x2 is purely a cutting program that runs as an application within the above design programs.
I hope this helps

Phil


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

funkymunky said:


> Hi JB,
> I assume from what you say that you have used Signcut x2 software to be able to call it 'entry level' And you admit to not using Flexi yourself How can you possibly compare one against the other?
> I have never used Flexi myself but then I was not comparing the two.
> Now from experience, I consider Signcut x2 to be a very capable piece of CUTTING software, it's DESIGN capabilites are limited to that of Coreldraw, Adobe Illustrater or Inkscape all of which are more than able to produce a design for a t-shirt
> ...


Phil I was only trying to help the OP not infuriate anyone, but you seemto have taken my comments to heart, so let me explain a little. I have not used either program, I use LXI and vector cut myself. I was merely telling the OP about Flexi and I have heard not good revues of signcut. I want to close by saying, I hope this matter is closed and I wish you the best. .... JB


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Kisskrazed said:


> We cut directly from Corel & also haved used SigncutX2.


What is the downside of cutting directly from Corel?


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

wormil said:


> What is the downside of cutting directly from Corel?


 
I really feel there is no downside other than the initial setup.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

funkymunky said:


> But this business does not 'need' to be costly!


Using cheap, hobby software in a high output shop would cost way more in time and errors than the cost of good software. No one wants to spend stupid money on software. If the cheap stuff worked as well as the high end programs, the big shops would be using it. If you do a few signs a week the cheap software works fine. If you are doing a few signs an hour, it's a different story.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

rrc62 said:


> Using cheap, hobby software in a high output shop would cost way more in time and errors than the cost of good software. No one wants to spend stupid money on software. If the cheap stuff worked as well as the high end programs, the big shops would be using it. If you do a few signs a week the cheap software works fine. If you are doing a few signs an hour, it's a different story.


 I agree 100% percent with you Ross. I know the cost of software is not cheap, but losing time = losing money. ... JB


----------

